#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  MyFanBox on a quest to spam the world?

## dirtydog

Just started getting invites from people by fanbox.com, when they are joining it goes through there emails and emails everybody on it, I had a look at one of the invites and clicked the link to see the youtube video, it then says you have to join to view videos and would you like to invite your friends, I closed the window but the bastards still send the spams to everyone on your email list, ie gmail and hotmail accounts, glad I only have spam accounts on this browser.

----------


## withnallstoke

Didn't facebook do that as well?

----------


## dirtydog

Yeah but facebook sort of fooled people into agreeing, fanbox.com is spamming regardless, if you disagree it sends out the spam using its own url name, if you agree it uses the persons email name as the invite.

----------


## baldrick

> the bastards still send the spams to everyone on your email list


so how did they get your contact list ? did you sign up ? or did they retrieve login cookies fromm your browser ?

the agreement to let them spam your contact list would have been there in the eula , same as the rest of the sites.

----------


## dirtydog

Nope the first pop up gave you the option to sign up, I just closed the window, it only spammed un monitored email accounts but using their url and address, suppose theres about 200 email addresses on that account 99 percent of which are noreply.

----------


## mingmong

> Nope the first pop up gave you the option to sign up, I just closed the window, it only spammed un monitored email accounts but using their url and address, suppose theres about 200 email addresses on that account 99 percent of which are noreply.


just had the same experince from Oz, loke sent me a ''You must see this Movie'' and the feckers asked for my email Password?

He sent a nother email soon after to say dont open it! 1st class SPAM...........

----------


## harrybarracuda

Did Plaxo want your address book as well?

<shakes head>

 ::spin::

----------


## baldrick

you do have to also wonder how many of these 'contact list inspections' also take a scrape of all the cc'd email addys in the popular FW:FW: emails

----------

